# Anyone ever heard of wormwood?



## 6bummin6it6 (May 13, 2014)

just wondering if anyone has heard of wormwood, its supposed to be some sort of super drug. its legal, gets you kind of a buzz, helps with something in your stomach but im not sure, any info appreciated


----------



## East (May 13, 2014)

The absinthe in the states is legal but not real wormwood. They've pretty much gone into it with chemistry shenanigans and removed any part of it that causes hallucinations. That's the only way they got approval from the FDA last decade to start selling it here. From what I've heard though you can order a bottle of legitimate absinthe online from a few credible suppliers overseas but they want 150-300 usd. Kinda ridiculous.


----------



## phreakno (May 13, 2014)

Info:
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...ngredientId=729&activeIngredientName=WORMWOOD

Found a shop that sells wormwood extract:
http://azarius.net/smartshop/herb_extracts/wormwood_alsem_extract_10x/


----------



## Traveler (May 13, 2014)

It's a major constituent of absinthe. You should probably look into on a site like erowid's.


----------



## wizehop (May 13, 2014)

Van Gogh loved that shit, and it probably contributed to the night he cut his own ear off giving it to a prostitute.


----------



## phreakno (May 13, 2014)

I love absinth, both to drink real good Absinthe, and eat herb extract (wormwood extract) with high content of thujone (eaten in capsules) 

Great stuff 

Not so healthy tho, i seem to remember that i read that it does damage to the nervous system.


----------



## drewski (May 13, 2014)

I wouldn't consider it "super" as in superior or inferior to any other hallucinogenic substance. It's all unique in its own way.

But yeah, true absinthe has wormwood in it. That's what gets things trippy. You can definitely find wormwood extract online and probably in a health food store of some sort somewhere. A friend of mine had it with a printed label on it, it was definitely legit. She offered me some but I passed, as I don't indulge in mind-altering substances anymore.


----------



## drewski (May 13, 2014)

I wasn't thinking clearly...I forgot we used to sell it in a health food store I used to work at by a company called Herb Pharm. Excellent company for extracts with maximum potency and purity.

Here it is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000S86RYM/


----------



## sketchytravis (May 14, 2014)

Ive drinken plenty of homemade real absinthewith high content and ive had imported stuff some friends bought... Didn't trip or anything. Juat got really drunk


----------

